
WeWork co-founder Adam Neumann sues SoftBank over failed tender offer - fvv
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/05/wework-co-founder-adam-neumann-sues-softbank-over-failed-tender-offer.html
======
chrisma0
My god, I enjoy reading these Adam Neumann/SoftBank/WeWork stories. They feel
like real-world soap operas: Crazy fights, ridiculous amounts of money,
strange twists and turns and a protagonist who aspires to live forever, to
become a trillionaire and to become president of the world. Great stuff.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Neumann](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Neumann)

